# Oh Dear Onna!! (Please be ok)



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This is my Onna a very sweet kinda shy until the food is poured then she becomes a tornado.lol not sure on a due date she was bred when we bought her she was put in with 2 different bucks at different times ..So Saturday we saw some milky discharge and today she keeps going to this corner..every check she comes to see whats going and gets a few love pats then goes back to her corner the kidding room is occupied had one kid thursday














..No more discharge and im no expert on ligs and she does not bag up till the kid is almost on the ground so she had twins last year..Just a waiting in y'alls opinion how much longer do y'all think we have


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol I'm kicking my self I wandered how y'all got pictures to corrospond with your paragraphs...well some how I did it but there is no correspondence lol sorry


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh and her vulva really wiggles when she walks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck  When did you buy her?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

November we bought her and the other doe that kidded Thursday ..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's got up to 2 months to go. She doesn't look very close to me.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

The bucks was put in September and october


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl.  Good luck!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Today


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

her bumps


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Not sure if you can tell but she is leaking not sure if its urine or beginning of labor


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hoping its soon!! I need something positive to happen around here..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't see what you are talking about, but good luck.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yea it was just a drop on the tip of her vulva today I noticed her vulva tighting up and relaxing a lot is that normal??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure what she is doing there.

Her vulva should get loose, sloppy poofy looking, close to kidding.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh yea when she runs its very loose lol it wiggled and giggles and shakes


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

What's y'alls opinion?? Does she look pregnant to yall? Sorry the pics are not the best they was all excited today for some reason lol maybe its normal to question wether or not they are pregnant when your waiting lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did she just form that udder?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

There has defiantly been some change in past few days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be.

The best thing is, to get a preg test done, then you will know for sure.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she has filled some.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay..the due date the breeder gave me if she did not kid in February was march 12


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Miserable up and down up and down pawing the ground


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting closer.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Been gone from her all day anxious to see any change when we get home!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Well so far other than her udder being a little more developed no change she is wanting more attention than she normally does and tried to get in my lap yesterday than this morning did not want me touching her backend at all I can almost touch my fingers around her tail..Come on Onna!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on Onna!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's so cute. I hope she goes SOON for you!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok is keeping her tail down and wagging it a lot a sign? And she keeps baring her teeth the flehman or something response loo


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

cfound some discharge and before i came back to the house she peed and alot more came out..All she wants to do is eat lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's gonna kid before supper. I can feel it in my bones!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I hope your right!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> She's gonna kid before supper. I can feel it in my bones!


Surely you meant to say "during" not "before"!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing an easy, uneventful kidding of beautiful twin does for you & Onna!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks me 2!!! Still content to eat in the pasture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, her udder is definitely filling up!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep gonna check when we get home really hope she holds of till the am gonna be cold tonight and we are not prepared with heat lights or anything the baby's would haft to come inside and I would haft to milk and feed a very few hours..so kinda hoping she waits till its in the 40s


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Getting closer I think she is pawing the ground and pawing the ground and not laying down.. Just keeps pawing and wagging that tail lol and just laid down now grunting some..week we slowly getting there


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

C'mon gal! Simple and straightforward!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Uhhh no change really her vulva is a lot more puffy looking so we are just playing the just hurry up and wait game lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the buck she was bred to? (ya know... to pass the time? haha)


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes he is a gorgeous spotted buck let me find it I have 1000s of pictures lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Really excited to see how they turn out what coloring and spots and all!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok Onna everybody is having baby's and doing what a good doe is supposed to..but YOU!!!!! Ahhhh green eyed monster is starting to rear his head lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So I went to check on Onna still no baby's but there was a string of discharge and at the end was a glob about the size of a quarter and then some on her tail it was thick and not the amber color you look for but more of a yellow tint..what I have been seeing is clear to whitish with a tint of yellow not like this..her est due dat was the 12 from the breeder but was with the buck 2 weeks..so is it just another getting closer sign should I start checking her more often


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd check her more often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nope she is still hanging on to them ugh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This morning all is still the same her discharge has gotten some darker..But the strange thing is she normally does not like my boys in the pen she would head butt them some but she is following my oldest around like a puppy and just rubbing on him and wants his attention ..kinda odd for her may be we are one step closer lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm gonna try to get some new pics of her.. Y'all experienced people check them out for me and please tell me im not gonna lose my mind(what's little I have left) and she is gonna have babies sometime in the next 5 years lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like she is dropping and sinking in around her hips and tailhead. 

She is looking closer, but her udder needs to be more filled, that could happen over night. Yet again, it can be after she kids too. 

How are her ligs?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure but they are very soft and I can almost meet my fingers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will get softer.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dropped those kids even lower but that udder has a long ways to go!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Good news!! The breeder callrd me and the 3 does that was breed along with Onna one had triplets this morning so he said we should have 5 days left he was took out Oct 28th so hopefully soon!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

keeping her tail down


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

and her ligaments are gone I can't find them at all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder has a long way to go. That isn't even near full.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is one that fills during or after labor ..it has changed a lot from what it was tho


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Toth Boar Goats what do you think?? I could defiantly feel a difference ligament wise I have always been able to feel 2 pencil like things but this morning no matter how hard I pressed there was nothing but mush.


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

If it's only a little of the milky discharge then in all of my kiddings. I've seen that days to weeks before kidding. The ligaments have always been my tell tail (pun intended) sign. I've never been able to tell by looking at vulva mostly because they are all a little different naturally. But when you look at her head on and you can notice a clear visible sunken in look at her hips. And then check the ligaments the will feel really mushy like go from pencil feeling to wet spaghetti feeling. That's when to keep an eye on her. Hope this helps the slightest.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I cannot feel her ligs at all this morning its all mushy feeling and she has been pawing the ground laying down getting up laying down coming over and getting love ..her udder has changed just from this morning it not soft anymore its getting harder I was able to feel it just a few minutes ago..


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> Toth Boar Goats what do you think?? I could defiantly feel a difference ligament wise I have always been able to feel 2 pencil like things but this morning no matter how hard I pressed there was nothing but mush.


When she does raise her tail do you notice a kind of distinct pull to either side (the ol crooked tail) that's usually another good sign especially when you can no longer feel the ligs


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm still so new to all this so sorry if I'm aggravating lol


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> I'm still so new to all this so sorry if I'm aggravating lol


Kidding is an exciting time and new or old it always will be.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She only raises it all the way up to poop she holds either atraight out or straight down


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

Looking at those pics that show the sunken in sides and tail head when did this happen. Past day or so? She could be getting real close. Now with a brownish mucus? Watch for her to try positioning for contractions. Goats are funny it's like they can anticipate a contraction.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My 2nd freshener Nubian doe didn't fill up completely until the morning she kidded, and it almost doubled! She was acting completely normal and I didn’t really think anything of it. An hour later my sister ran inside telling me she had her water bag out! (Sneaky girl)


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I posted those this morning...the people we got her from said she never gave them warning ..really hope that's not the case here lol


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

Just remember with all the things people tell you it's based on experience more often than not those are all close signs. I've had goats that still take another 24-48 hours after losing ligs.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok thanks so much..sure appreciate it


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> I posted those this morning...the people we got her from said she never gave them warning ..really hope that's not the case here lol


She may have given signs but they could not have been the great goat mom that you are. Signs are easily missed when looking at an entire herd all day long


----------



## Mr. Wheat (Mar 23, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> My 2nd freshener Nubian doe didn't fill up completely until the morning she kidded, and it almost doubled! She was acting completely normal and I didn't really think anything of it. An hour later my sister ran inside telling me she had her water bag out! (Sneaky girl)


Yes I've even had goats bag up a full day after kidding. Good thing I had frozen colostrum from other does.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

With obvious changes to her udder and the getting up and down I would at least plan for babies today. Better to be ready and wrong than the opposite.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So true..i really appreciate all the info and advice I sure hope its today or tomorrow so I'm not by myself lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Wheat said:


> She may have given signs but they could not have been the great goat mom that you are. Signs are easily missed when looking at an entire herd all day long


Very true!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Getting closer!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

SOON!!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

fallowing!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Was gone from 530 to a little after 12..so I just got down here gonna watch her a little while before I go to bed..she had some mucous hanging when I first got here its gone but you can see it in her if that makes sense lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Still the same more discharge and grunting only seen very few contractions she just wants to lay down I get her up every time I check on her .she paws and paws then lays down and grunts a different sound than her normal when I leave she calls and calls for me makes it hard to leave..


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aaannnnddd we are in LABOR!!!! WOOT a lot of change from 7 am to now she is trying to push


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

:7up: Thinking pink!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

YAY!!!:run:
I hope all go's well!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes me 2...


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

A buck and a doe!!







will get better pics soon


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, congratulations! Is the doe the one with solid ears?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

No frosted


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Does the buckling have a mustache?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He does on his bottom chin so sweet


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Hah a Goatee!!! 
Congrats, worth the wait


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes its adorable they both have already changed so much just since they was born its so amazing


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My Lamancha just kidded today as well.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awww congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww I love them


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats! They are so cute


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

the doe


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

The buck isn't crazy about pictures will try tomorrow to get more of him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, she did fill the last minute, you know your doe well.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Prayers appreciated headed to vet with Onna found her down this am cant keep her on her feet temp is good poop is good labored breathing no vet was available to come out so ...kinda concerned


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh and she won't eat


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh no! Did she pass the placenta?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes she did..


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is ok she has infection somewhere possible this crazy weather a touch of pneumonia she has been straining so could have a small tear gave banamine and antibiotics so hopefully she feels better soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she doesn't have a tear.

Antibiotics may help, what are you using on her and how much, for how long?

Banamine helps too. 

Get her to eat, even if you have to make her a alfalfa pellet slurry. and feed it to her slowly(if she can swallow)_with a new turkey baster or huge syringe(no needle).

Make sure she drinks water or give her electrolytes. 

What is her temp?

Any other symptoms?
Eye darting?
Head going to one side?
Smelly discharge?

Make sure the kids get milk, you may have to milk mom if she gets tight.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She went straight to her food so a good sign baytril is what he gave her..her temps was normal he said she definitely had a good milk supply so that's awesome to hear


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Other than her just laying down and not getting up and not eating. She would arch her back and stretch out and strain that all she was doing scared me good tho..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glad she is ok, maybe the straining is the contractions causing her to "clean out".

What sweet little babies! Onna did good!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just for the record, I have a doe who has kidded 4 times. In none of those kiddings has she given ANY sign of impending birth. I usually swore she didn't settle until I saw the kid. She is a wide barreled doe, and until this year only had a single buck each year. No loose ligaments, no loose vulva, no kids dropping, no udder, no nesting, pawing or odd behavior..... Nothing. At. All. Just a smirk when I would look at her.

This year no difference. I checked her before I left for work. No udder. Tight vulva. Rock hard ligaments, kids held high and wide. She was eating hay with the gang. It was her due date, so I told my son to watch her, she would kid when he least expected it.

One hour later, I had just gotten to work and was ready to assume my duty station when my son texted me with pics of 2 damp kids. He had just gotten home and found them. Twin does.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> Prayers appreciated headed to vet with Onna found her down this am cant keep her on her feet temp is good poop is good labored breathing no vet was available to come out so ...kinda concerned


Any update so far? I know it's only been an hour. Prayers with onna and you


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is still up and eating baby's are nursing so yay!!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> She is still up and eating baby's are nursing so yay!!


Yay congrats


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yay Onna!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Back down this morning
.vet is gonna give me some banamine to have on hand I think that's what helped her out a lot..


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I would say definitely PG. My guess is 3 weeks possibly 4. I don't think she is as close as you are thinking but She is showing some signs of being not too far away. In the first and third photo from the top of this post she shows signs of her udder dropping in length and her teats show a little sign of filling and do have some liquid in them. So 4 weeks is my guess. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

?? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amber89 said:


> Back down this morning
> .vet is gonna give me some banamine to have on hand I think that's what helped her out a lot..


 Sorry she is down again.
Praying she gets better.


----------

